# printing on swim suits



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a client that wants a team logo on swimsuits. He only wants 12 -15. He asked me to apply a transfer to the suits? Not sure what he meant I asked. He wanted a 3 color inkjet transfer on dark paper.Hum... Don't think I should be doing that. I told him I think a cad -cut material but he wants 3 colors and has a logo that will take forever to pick.DOnt think I want to deal with this - but Im weighing my options.
What will hold up to the chemicals in the water?
Screen Printing? If so what inks? Cad-cut Material? If so what brand? 
Oh I qouted him $15 a print before I knew it as swim suits he wanted printed. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Putting something on swimwear is a tricky thing. There are digital medias as well as cad cut materials that will successfully apply to swimsuits. Those same medias will stay applied as well. The issue you will run into would be regarding digital media. The amount of chlorine in the pool that the wearer is swimming in will effect the durability of the printed image. Most medias are tested for durability in the average chlorine to water mixture for a typical pool. 

For instance a public pool typically has much more chlorine than the average pool, and will effect the printed image differently then say your home pool where you add the recommended amount of chlorine.

Inkjet transfers would definately not work, and would most likely fade.

I hope this helps.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

What colour are the suits and what are the colours of the logo?

Dye sublimation print won't be affected by chlorine and - since it's dyed into the fabric - it will not crack, peel or deteriorate on stretchy fabric. But if the swimsuits are dark and the logo is light - it's not an option.


----------

